# wanted: steering pump......looking for audi mechanic near auburn ca



## giulia super (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi, im looking for a steering pump for an 86 5000 Quattro. ..also looking for any 5000 part cars in the area.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

I have one off a 89 5000


----------

